# Ruff Tough Kennel Review



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok so I got my Ruff Tough Kennel in the mail today.

Note worthy: No drilling is required on your part for the tie-downs, handles, or storage bin that sits on top. There are threaded female ends for the hardware supplied with these accessories.

Very solid as to be expected. The opening for the door is kind of tappered off so smaller than 22" listed on the website for the door, but does open up inside to 22". Raised foor like all kennels to keep the dogs dry with ventilation holes on top and bottom.

I'm 155lbs and when I stand on top there is a little flex but not like I'm going to cave it in. It's kind of cumbersome moving around so I would recommend the handles for it.

If anyone would like pictures shoot me a PM with your e-mail or reply with it here and I'll get some out to you. I got pics of it stacked next to the Extra Large Pet Crate Kennel sold by LL Beans, Bass Pro, Etc.

My dogs 60lbs and she fits good in it (can turn around and stand up with her head lowered but not much else so it will be good for transporting her in until I can afford a Stainless Box like I've been dreaming about.

Aaron


----------



## Mucker (Aug 19, 2005)

Aaron,

What size did you end up getting?


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Mucker said:


> Aaron,
> 
> What size did you end up getting?


I believe that's the large size Ruff Tough Kennel.


----------

